# Sram S900 / S950 + Q Rings



## mickiii (May 15, 2009)

I have decided to get a SRAM S900 / S950 crankset for my Cervelo S5, since the adapter for GXP is still not available. But I have a few questions on this:

What is the difference between S900 and S950? I have not been able to find any real information on this anywhere

Is it possible to fit oval Q rings (either standard or aero) to this crankset? In addition to this, I currently have a set of red compact rings, will they fit as well?

Thanks in advance for your help on this


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

S900 is standard (130mm BCD), S950 is compact (110mm BCD). I would assume that as long as you had rings with a matching bolt circle, it should all mate up.

Asad


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

I have Q-Rings (50/36)on my compact S950 and they fit perfectly if that helps.


----------

